# 19 y/o male struggling



## Knifle (Nov 15, 2016)

So. I'm probably well on my way to being diagnosed with IBS. Backstory: I am a 19y/o male, have been in the army reserves full time for 10 months, I am pretty physically fit, I've had absolutely no issues dealing with stress, but do have an extended family history of IBS and Crohns. Now, sorry to be graphic on this, but I want to be detailed. In mid sept a movement of pure mucus and blood came out. During this time I felt no pain or discomfort. I hoped I just had a flu or something. It continued for two weeks before I went to the doctor, they suspected Giardiasis, so blood and stool samples were taken and came back clean. Since then, the bowel movement changed to be partially diarrhea, partially solid and texture wise looked flaky. Other times, mostly solid, but with incomplete evacuations. The presence of blood was on and off throughout. In the past 5 days, the movement has changed again to be a stream of brown liquid so foul smelling, an over flowing port a potty in 100° weather would be better. It is in this time that other symptoms ramped up horribly. I felt nauseated, discomfort in my stomach, and fatigue. I have a consult next week, then an endoscopy probably next. I am scared. IBS and Crohns are not looked at well in the army. This is a risk to my career. I was hoping to join the regular force soon, and this is a giant ass wrench in my life goals. I don't understand how this is seemingly stress triggered, yet I was fine for 10 months of training. The first time it happened in sept I was on a max relax drivers course, and I consider myself of completely sound mind. How does stress factor into this for me? I'm looking for support from people who know this disease, or have any other theory of what could be causing these symptoms. I'm sure I'll find out soon enough, but sitting in limbo is killing me, and if it is IBS, I want to find out how to start beating it.


----------



## marjorie seaman (Aug 25, 2016)

Knifle: Read your story. Have had related stomach issues. Discomfort at the top of my stomach, nausea, tiredness. Been to the Dr. many times was told I had IBS.Had all the tests, medications and not a whole lot of relief until I talked to a friend who had the same probs. and her Dr. told her about VLS Probiotic. I got some and it has made my life normal again. No prescription needed. Just go the pharmacy and ask if they carry it and if not they can order it for you. It has to be kept refrigerated. I take one a day and immediately my symptoms were gone. Costs $50.00 for a 30 day supply. I hope so much that this helps you. Good luck. If it helps you pass this information on. Thanks have a great day.


----------



## vaylon (Dec 23, 2016)

Stress comes in many forms. Physical stress like the kind you get from exercise can have just as disastrous effects as someone who is stressed over work or family.

Mental stress becomes physical stress eventually and the reverse is also true. Your now worried about your career and future., see what I mean.

Couple of pieces of advice from an ex military guy.

Stay away from performance enhancer meds and vitamin shop boosters. They severely stress your internal organs, Fat burners are the worst.

Go mild on the caffeine and alcohol.

Hopefully, it is just something that got triggered and will go away with some care and good probiotics.


----------

